# Emersed Crypt ID



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Dear All,

I bought these crypts from a plant farm in emersed condition. I grew them in a plastic planter box outside my flat's balcony and they have flowered regularly for me since then:




























Any suggestion on their ID? I suspect that they belong to varients of C. wendtii.

Regards,
T S Wang


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like C. wendtii. 
See the following on Jan Bastmeijer's site:

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wen/wen.html


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi HeyPK, thanks for the confirmation. I referred to Jan D. Bastmeijer's website before, its just that the C. wendtii's flowers shown are quite varied in colour too so I couldn't be sure and thus wanted more confirmation.


----------

